# Parts burning behind oven -- advice?



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

looks like he may have spilled more than a little of that powder back there. My guess is it is just burning the residue. I would clean all those areas and try it again.


----------



## ericvon (Mar 6, 2015)

UPDATE: Silly me. I was in a bit of a hurry to check this out, but upon smelling out the burning, I realized the terminal block was badly burned. It's melted on and it's fresh. So, are the other burns a result of this? Or are the other burns just normal wear from an appliance that frequently heats to scolding temps? Is it normal for the insulation to brown around the wires?


----------



## ericvon (Mar 6, 2015)

hardwareman said:


> looks like he may have spilled more than a little of that powder back there. My guess is it is just burning the residue. I would clean all those areas and try it again.


Hi hardwareman. I think so, it just looked awful splattered around the latch so that concerned me. As I've just updated, the terminal block is definitely fried, so that's the main culprit here. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the terminal block is burnt because who ever put the cord on did not get the nut tight. Now you must replace cord and block.


----------



## ericvon (Mar 6, 2015)

hardwareman said:


> the terminal block is burnt because who ever put the cord on did not get the nut tight. Now you must replace cord and block.


Is it a sure thing that I should get another cord? Is there anything wrong with it other than the plastic stuck to it? I'm just wondering if this terminal block frying would have anything to do with the copper in the cord going bad. I ask because I don't actually see the cord listed on repairclinic. I'm not sure how much it costs.

Thanks again hardwareman


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

You could shorten the cord by a few inches. Peel the insulation back on all the wires, cut to good copper, and rewire. 

You can pick up a new terminal block and cord whip at your local appliance repair store and the cord whip can also be found at your local home depot.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yes, you want to replace that cord. You can get a new one at any hardware store


----------



## ericvon (Mar 6, 2015)

Just got the parts today! I'll throw the block and cord on and see how things run. Hopefully nothing else is burning.


----------

